# java.text.NumberFormat und java.text.DecimalFormat benutzen



## Landreas (12. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

wir sollen für eine Übung bei unserem Prof einen beliebig langen Binärstring (< 8 Zeichen) in einen genau 8-Zeichen-String umwandeln, also von vorne mit Nullen auffüllen. Dies wäre ansich kein Problem, wenn wir es manuell machen dürften mit (einem zugegeben sehr einfachen Ansatz, evtl. Umwandlung in StringBuffer besser ?):

*for (int i = binString.length(); i < 8; i++)
{
    binString = "0" + binString;
}*

Dabei sollen wir jedoch eine der beiden Klassen java.text.NumberFormat bzw. java.text.DecimalFormat benutzen. Ich hab mir diese Klassen in der API angeschaut, kann jedoch mit beiden nichts anfangen. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass mir einer von euch weiter helfen kann, wie man diese Klassen benutzt.

Schon mal im Vorhinein vielen Dank,

Andreas


----------



## meez (12. Apr 2005)

Hier:

```
NumberFormat nf = NumberFormat.getInstance();
nf.setMinimumIntegerDigits(8);	
System.out.println(nf.format(Double.parseDouble(binString)));
```


----------



## Snape (12. Apr 2005)

Oder auch - unter ausdrücklichem Hinweis auf API/Sun Tutorials http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/i18n/format/decimalFormat.html:


```
double dNumber = 123;
    DecimalFormat df = new DecimalFormat("00000000");
    String strFormatiert = df.format(dNumber);
    System.out.println( strFormatiert );
```


----------

